# Bunyan!



## Ivan (Oct 5, 2006)

Danke, Rich!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 5, 2006)

I just read Abundant grace for sinners this past weekend. Makes you shout and scares the devil out of you the same time. I've read Pilgrims progress twice this year. Bunyan rules!


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blueridge reformer_
> I just read Abundant grace for sinners this past weekend. Makes you shout and scares the devil out of you the same time. I've read Pilgrims progress twice this year. Bunyan rules!



Spurgeon read Pilgrim's Progress at least once a year. I've been trying to do the same.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2006)

I am going to try and read it and Fox's book of martyrs oce a year as well. Both of these books are good for the soul.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out this edition of Pilgrims Progress. had to order one!
http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...14402&netp_id=419754&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------

